# Canon Refurbished



## jasonmillard81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Do you guys have opinions on buying Canon Refurbished?

$2800 for 5D MK III
$1800 for 5D MK II

Thoughts on better deal between these 2? Other Companies beat these refurbished prices?


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 20, 2013)

I've bought lenses from them and they are always in such perfect condition. I hear the bodies are like new too.

but you can call and trade in an old camera and get twenty percent off the mkii, maybe they will give you a deal on the mkiii, but it is unlikely.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 20, 2013)

and no, Canon refurb deals are the cheapest around when they are on sale.


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Apr 20, 2013)

My wife and I have purchased a 50mm 1/4 refurbed from B&H it was the exact same price, except B&H didn't charge us sales tax (or shipping?). For that reason, B&H can be cheaper, though the asking price was the same.

We also bought our Canon 60D from Canon refurb and it too was absolutely flawless. Additionally, we got it during one of their super sales, so it was 20% off their refurbed asking price. I tried to do the same with the 5Dii, but could never get it in stock.

To answer your questions, I would absolutely buy another refurbed product from Canon. I would also go for the 5Diii over the 5Dii (if you can reasonably afford it). If you don't really care between the two then hit up the 5Dii, it is an AMAZING camera. Seriously though, you can't really go wrong with either one, and refurbished is definitely a great way to go.

-Tabor


----------



## pdirestajr (Apr 20, 2013)

Every "once in a while" they have 15-20% off sales on their refurb store. If you can hold out till then, you can score great deals. They had the 5D mkIII on there a few weeks back for <$24000 (i forgot exact price). I picked up a 5D mkII a while back and paid less than $1500! Oh, and I wouldn't have been able to tell the difference if it was new.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 20, 2013)

I've bought several bodies and lenses. 

The way to buy the Refurbed Cameras is to use the Canon Loyalty Program. I buy old cameras, keep the lenses, and save the body to trade in.


There are no discounts or sales for the popular models like the 5D MK III, 1D MK IV, or 1D X. The rest of them get a discount when you trade. Google - Canon Loyalty Program


----------



## jasonmillard81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks guys...I may pull the trigger on a 5d mk III but I'l have to wait to buy decent lenses....

Or I could get a great lens off the bat and a mk II

...

How do you guys generally go about selling older cameras...i put my 60D on Craigslist 2 days ago and not a single email.


----------



## emag (Apr 20, 2013)

Refurb=2x through Canon QC. I'll buy refurb every time I can.


----------



## skfla (Apr 20, 2013)

I still shoot with the 5D2 & I love it. I rented the 5D3 & it is a better camera but the real difference seems to come mainly in speed of focus & video. I do almost exclusively landscapes and portrait/group shots. For that, the 5D2 is probably 90-95% of the 5D3. If you do sports or children candids, you'll probably prefer the 3. But regardless, you'll love either one you pick. 

Canon has been doing an excellent job of refurbishing their DSLRs & lens (their P&S cameras, not so much). But the warranty is only 90 days so make sure you FULLY test the camera when you get it. 

My only suggestion is that you should either wait for a sale or check out CLP. Canon will typically go 15-20% off (even the 5D3 was marked down 15% once) for a sale but sometime go up to 30% off. If you don't want to wait for a sale then call them about the Canon Loyality Program. That will get you about 20% off some of their cameras, not sure about the 5D2 or 3. Bear in mind the program is to encourage Canon users to upgrade. You'll have to send them a canon P&S or something. The say it has to be non-working but I haven't heard anyone getting their $25 used p&s back from canon if it actually works. As one of the previous folks indicated, take a few minutes to read up on the program before you call. 

Take care, good luck & good shooting!

PS: the refurbished lens I've picked up from Canon (about 5-6 total) have all been just fine. Couldn't tell the difference between them and brand new lens.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 20, 2013)

jasonmillard81 said:


> Thanks guys...I may pull the trigger on a 5d mk III but I'l have to wait to buy decent lenses....
> 
> Or I could get a great lens off the bat and a mk II
> 
> ...


 
You don't need a great lens to see the difference. FF bodies are very forgiving of lesser lenses. APS-C bodies need good lenses more than FF bodies do.

You can go to DXO and compare their ratings of the same lens on different Canon bodies. A given EF lens on a 5D Classic FF body will have a higher rating than the best APS-C body, and by a large margin.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 20, 2013)

jasonmillard81 said:


> Thanks guys...I may pull the trigger on a 5d mk III but I'l have to wait to buy decent lenses....
> 
> Or I could get a great lens off the bat and a mk II
> 
> ...


 how much are you selling it for? I buy and sell gear all the time and right now I'm asking 600 for a new 60d which is about 50-100 below the going rate. so if you are asking 700+ for a used one... there's your answer right there.


----------



## jasonmillard81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks great info all!

1. How often do sales occur with Canon? Right now I can get a MK III for 2800 (body only) do you think that will go down in the next month or so? worth waiting or just buy now and be happy?

2. I've read a little on CLP but there wasn't a great single post/article I could find as I do not understrand it. I do not have a P&S I just have the 60D (seems like I could get 500-650 for it which would be better than the CLP unless I misunderstand)

3. I agree FF > APS-C regardless of Lens

4. Any good articles/videos on creating a low-budget setup for doing run-gun etc. documentary work... I already have:

-NTG-2
-H4N

for audio... do I need wireless mic? lavaliere?


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 20, 2013)

don't trade in the ssixty d. go onto craigslist and buy a five dollar film camera that no one wants anymore and trade that in.


----------



## skfla (Apr 20, 2013)

jasonmillard81 said:


> 1. How often do sales occur with Canon? Right now I can get a MK III for 2800 (body only) do you think that will go down in the next month or so? worth waiting or just buy now and be happy?



They go on sale pretty often. Sometime more often than others so it must depend on inventory and launches. You can count on at least 3-4 times a year but probably every other month. You could save 15%-25% on the 5D2 & MAYBE 15-20% on the 5D3 (they don't always put it on sale). Is the 300-500 bucs worth waiting for? Of course the answer to that is totally dependent on your patience & need. Me, I always try to pay less for tech that depreciates fairly quickly with time. 



jasonmillard81 said:


> 2. I've read a little on CLP but there wasn't a great single post/article I could find as I do not understrand it. I do not have a P&S I just have the 60D (seems like I could get 500-650 for it which would be better than the CLP unless I misunderstand)



DONT CLP your 60D! Do what one of the posters recommended: pick up an old, well used or broken Canon (you can find them at yard sales, craigslist, ebay, etc.) and use that. 

Reference selling your 60D-if you're not good at moving things online, try posting a notice on your local camera club website or at their meeting, etc. Fyi I sell all my old equipment online thru e-bay or amazon. You take a hit on their commision but its much easier, & probably safer, than craigslist. 



jasonmillard81 said:


> 4. Any good articles/videos on creating a low-budget setup for doing run-gun etc. documentary work... I already have:
> 
> -NTG-2
> -H4N
> ...



I can't give any input on video other than since it seems to be a crucial reason for your purchase, you need to give the extra $$ for the 5D3 serious consideration. My friends that use Canon for their video, all sold their 2's & bought 3's within 6 months of 5D3 launch. None of them regret it. 

My only 2 real suggestions on video are: 

1. Download & use magic lantern once you make your purchase and get familiar with your camera. If you aren't already using it on your 60D, you're going to find it very helpful once you get used to it. I like using it for stills & it's really designed for videography. I imagine you'll wonder how you got by w/o it.

2. Condsider getting a battery grip. If you can handle the size, its makes handling & shooting much easier. But it definately adds to the weight & size so test it out with your favorites lens attached and see if you like it. 

Most of my video fiend friends also use stablizers, rollers? (looks like a skateboard), special lighting, etc. And they ALL use very good mikes. I can't help on any of that. But they tell me that the camera itself isn't even half the cost of their set up. & when they say "set up" they are not counting all the lens they own. Just their 1-2 main prime lens (they mostly seem to prefer prime lens for video) plus the rest of their video equipment... 

Last post for me so good luck on your documentaries. Take care, sk


----------



## rifz (Apr 20, 2013)

Why buy used when you can get new cheaper, 5Diii new $2647
http://www.dwidigitalcameras.com.au/astore/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-Body-Only-Digital-SLR-Cameras.aspx

I have bought 3 lenses and 1 Canon 6D body, over the last year from DWI. they have the lowest prices I've found. it's the same or cheaper than buying used in Aus. they do add 2% for using paypal. customs may ask for GST. included shipping was less than a week. and everything is good. 
Be careful! some other places offer crazy low prices and make up for it with high hidden shipping charges.

The 24-105 L lens came with the hood, box and that useless leather bag.
The body came with cds and box but only an English "copy" of the main manual but not the wifi book or quickstart paper. I just downloaded PDFs of them. oh, and the charger was the American plug type with a Aus converter thrown in. I guess that's why Aus pays $$$ more in the stores, a special charger must cost at least $500 extra... 
http://www.dwidigitalcameras.com.au


----------



## Vivid Color (Apr 20, 2013)

The Canon Refurbished people also treat you properly if something is wrong with the lens. I just bought a lens from them, which looked in absolutely pristine condition when it arrived. And, if worked fine on auto-focus. But, when I switched to manual focus, I started getting error messages. I called Canon and they sent me a prepaid, UPS mailing label to return the lens and offered me the option of just returning the lens for credit or getting another one. I will definitely buy from them again the next time I see a lens that I want.


----------



## jrh (Apr 20, 2013)

I purchased a refurbished 5Dmk3 six weeks ago when Canon marked them down to $2379.00. It had less than 100 shots taken on it and looked brand new. It has performed very well and I would definitely buy more refurbished items from Canon when on sale.


----------

